# Why is my engine screaming lol



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

Loud whine coming from the engine bay. At first I thought it was the alternator failing so I replaced it, still same noise. If you get close it sounds like it is coming from the back of the engine, near the regulator. Replaced the regulator and same noise. Coil is fairly new. Alternator is pertronix. Not sure what else it could be. Power steering? Guess I can take the belt off and see if it stops. Everything is funtioning normally. No charge issues. Car runs great except for this insane noise. Also I have electronic fans but no noise from them. Ill try and post a video once I figure out how to get this site to allow me to upload


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

nuggets said:


> Loud whine coming from the engine bay. At first I thought it was the alternator failing so I replaced it, still same noise. If you get close it sounds like it is coming from the back of the engine, near the regulator. Replaced the regulator and same noise. Coil is fairly new. Alternator is pertronix. Not sure what else it could be. Power steering? Guess I can take the belt off and see if it stops. Everything is funtioning normally. No charge issues. Car runs great except for this insane noise. Also I have electronic fans but no noise from them. Ill try and post a video once I figure out how to get this site to allow me to upload


You'll need to upload it to youtube and then post the link.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Rear of the engine? Have you double checked that the starter is fully disengaging? This could happen if improperly shimmed. Also, if the car has an automatic trans, check to see if it's full, or if the noise is coming from the trans. Just a couple guesses.


----------



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

Video has been posted.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

vacuum sqwheel
and
lifter or exhaust leak


----------



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

Exhaust leak. Driver side header is cracked


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

X2 on possible vacuum leak. Pick up an automotive stethoscope or use a length of vacuum line in one ear and probe around. You should be able to find it pretty easy.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I had a metal torque converter cover that was rubbing on the flywheel, or converter IDR, that sounded similar to that. Sounds like sheet metal on metal, starter hung engaged, or wind (vacuum or pressure whistle).


----------



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

If it helps, the noise does not decrease or increase with rpms. Same constant whine. That's why I thought it would be electric. I'll start probing for some vacuum leaks to start.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

try unpluging the voltage regulator 

since you mention it doesnt change with rpm


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Get a long screwdriver or automotive stethescope and go to work. I'd concentrate on the distributor judging by the sound. The other comments of starter/dust shield have merit as well. Sounds like an alternator bearing, but you checked that. Not a vacuum leak as it would go away when you rev the engine.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

First listen it sounded more like a whistle to me, which steered me towards a vacuum leak of some kind. Try a stethoscope to pinpoint the source and maybe disconnect and plug/cap every vacuum connection at all points on the intake and carb to see if that stops it. Other possibilities, just spit-balling here:

Shaft bushings in the distributor going away
Distributor gear end play too tight and allowing the gear face to rub on the distributor body.
Distributor gear extremely worn (not sure it would sound like that though)
Distributor rotor squealing "somehow"?
I'm with GeeTee that a vacuum leak would go away with RPM, but...

Leaking intake manifold gasket
Cracked vacuum line fitting
Cracked carb base plate
Extremely worn carb throttle shaft(s)
When you said it doesn't change with RPM... Did you mean it doesn't go away? Does it stay the same pitch and/or volume?

Bear


----------



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> First listen it sounded more like a whistle to me, which steered me towards a vacuum leak of some kind. Try a stethoscope to pinpoint the source and maybe disconnect and plug/cap every vacuum connection at all points on the intake and carb to see if that stops it. Other possibilities, just spit-balling here:
> 
> Shaft bushings in the distributor going away
> Distributor gear end play too tight and allowing the gear face to rub on the distributor body.
> ...


It stays the same pitch and same volume, even all the way up to 5k rpm. Which makes this very weird. If this was any vacuum issue or bearing issue anywhere in the engine you would think the pitch or volume would change at all.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

When you listened with a listening rod, where was the noise coming from?


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

Hmm… If the oil pan has a magnetic drain plug you might want to see if that offers any clues?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkraushaar (Oct 4, 2020)

Jared said:


> You'll need to upload it to youtube and then post the link.


I have a noise like that, but its the throw out bearing and its doesn't do it all the time. if I put it in gear and disengage it goes away. i know it has to be replaced sometime.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

If you're thinking vacuum leak did you spray water or carb cleaner around to see if it changes?  And wouldn't it run bad if it had a leak that bad, it sure is loud. It still sounds like metal like a bearing but than the pitch should change with rpm. You said you changed the alternator but did you ever run it without the belt, same with the water pump and p/s pump...process of elimination.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

nuggets said:


> Loud whine coming from the engine bay. At first I thought it was the alternator failing so I replaced it, still same noise. If you get close it sounds like it is coming from the back of the engine, near the regulator. Replaced the regulator and same noise. Coil is fairly new. Alternator is pertronix. Not sure what else it could be. Power steering? Guess I can take the belt off and see if it stops. Everything is funtioning normally. No charge issues. Car runs great except for this insane noise. Also I have electronic fans but no noise from them. Ill try and post a video once I figure out how to get this site to allow me to upload


Just a wild guess. I’m wondering if you have a loose pully that is rattling … it sounds in the video like a rattling sound to me. I would start off by taking all the belts off to remove any possibility of pulleys or related parts. It does sound like it’s coming back in the rear of the engine compartment. That could be echoing from the engine compartment or isolated to the back of the engine. If that’s the case snd you have identified it truly coming from the rear of the motor then as bear said , I would look at the related parts to the distributor and the possibility of a loose bolt on your fly wheel or related parts. But I’m 72 and hard of hearing. Lol the best of luck for finding your issue.


----------



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry for the delay everyone has been a hell of a few weeks. Hopefully to update this weekend


----------



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

So, was able to poke around at it for a bit. 
No vacuum leak. Checked every inch of the carb, intake, vacuum lines etc. Rpms to not change when introduced with starting fluid, etc. 

No pulley issues. Checked by removing the belts and running the engine. 

Starter is not binding on the flywheel. Visual inspection. Flywheel itself seems fine. There was a bolt that was slightly loose but nothing major. 

Distributer is not the cause. Checked by switching in another old one I had laying around. 

Due to sound being at the back of the engine, maybe transmission issues? Shifts and runs fine. Again the noise stays the same during all rpms and either in park or idle. Also the noise does not start until the engine is warmed up, about 10 minutes after initial startup.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

nuggets said:


> So, was able to poke around at it for a bit.
> No vacuum leak. Checked every inch of the carb, intake, vacuum lines etc. Rpms to not change when introduced with starting fluid, etc.
> 
> No pulley issues. Checked by removing the belts and running the engine.
> ...


I guess the only alternative is to take it to a transmission shop and see if they can diagnose something in the transmission is making that noise. It sounds like you’ve really eliminated just about everything else.
The other thing it might be something in the throw out bearing. I noticed in your comment that it shifts fine that means it must be a four-speed I forgot to look at prior messages. If it is a four-speed it probably wouldn’t take much to disconnect the transmission from the engine and start the engine up.


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

nuggets said:


> So, was able to poke around at it for a bit.
> No vacuum leak. Checked every inch of the carb, intake, vacuum lines etc. Rpms to not change when introduced with starting fluid, etc.
> 
> No pulley issues. Checked by removing the belts and running the engine.
> ...


This is a long shot, but by any chance is the blower fan for heat or a/c on? 

The reason I ask is because my ‘09 Volvo wagon was making a deep groaning sound that any knowledgeable mechanic would have instantly said “power steering pump”. Sounded absolutely identical to that sound we all know when the PS pump is going out or it’s low on fluid. Turns out it was some kind of climate control blower buried deep behind the dash. 

Just a shot in the dark. Probably easier than a trans inspection. Good luck hunting the source.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuggets (Apr 27, 2011)

Trans is an auto unfortunately. As far as the blower fan, it has not worked every since I've had the car. So hopefully it didn't choose now to start haha


----------

